# Wolfe Rub Injected Turkey (A first)



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

I never really thought about using Wolfe Rub on a turkey.  But after a couple PM's with Cliff and a couple trips out to visit my dad I had some time to think........................"how in the hell could I come up with something using WR"???  Honestly, I thought this would be as totally opposite as you could get.  But after my first trial, I'm pretty happy thus far. It's about as simple as it gets, but pleasantly tasty!  I think I got really lucky because it turned out so so good and moist.   

2 cups apple juice
1/2 cup Wolfe Rub Original
1 stick of butter
1 Tablespoon of Honey

Combine all ingredients, bring to a slow simmer until every thing is melted.  Cool, then inject thoroughly into turkey and smoke as normal.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Good lookin' bird you got there Larry.

Nice carving job also, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2006)

Indeed, a very good looking bird.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice Larry...don't forget, tanksgivin is just about 2 weeks away, don't get yourself tired of the bird too quick


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice Larry...don't forget, tanksgivin is just about 2 weeks away, don't get yourself tired of the bird too quick



I won't............ but I've gotta tell ya.  This new invention is something good!  My daughter said this is the best turkey you've ever made.  Which made me feel great.  Then my wife said my brined bird is better.  Now I'm confused as to what to cook for Thanksgiving??????  I like both, but if I had my choice, I really think I'd choose the injected bird.  I like the apple/sweetness flavor!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2waofswy]Nice Larry...don't forget, tanksgivin is just about 2 weeks away, don't get yourself tired of the bird too quick



I won't............ but I've gotta tell ya.  This new invention is something good!  My daughter said this is the best turkey you've ever made.  Which made me feel great.  Then my wife said my brined bird is better.  Now I'm confused as to what to cook for Thanksgiving??????  *I like both, but if I had my choice, I really think I'd choose the injected bird.  I like the apple/sweetness flavor!!*[/quote:2waofswy]

psht, what does the wife know anyway....


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

That bird looked great bud!
I have a turkey breast in the freezer. Now I know what to inject into it


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice Larry. Like Puff said, I also have a breast in the freezer and I know what I'm gonna do to it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 12, 2006)

I am guessing that the bird was not enhanced. Right ?

I am having trouble finding on that is not pumped.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks awesome !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I was kinda skeptical about this, but it turned out far far better than I could have imagined.  FWIW, I injected the full 2+ cups of liquid into the turkey.  The recipe could be halved for a breast or even chicken.  I'm thinking this would also be a great injection for pork as well.  



			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am guessing that the bird was not enhanced. Right ?
> 
> I am having trouble finding on that is not pumped.



Cliff this particular turkey was fresh, but I don't really see a problem using an enhanced bird with the injection.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude, you have a way with color on them turkeys.  It looks fantastic.


----------



## cflatt (Nov 13, 2006)

Larry what temps did you smoke that bird at ?  with or without the pan ? I've been doing something similar with butts, just without the honey and its worked great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Larry, you are the King of Turkeys!  Great looking bird as always!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Larry what temps did you smoke that bird at ?  with or without the pan ? I've been doing something similar with butts, just without the honey and its worked great.



Curtis, I cooked it in the 240*-260* range.  The honey was a last second ingredient and I'm glad added it.  I'm looking forward to using it on pork very soon.


----------



## allie (Nov 13, 2006)

So did you use a pan or not?  I'm curious because we're planning to smoke either a turkey or just a breast for Thanksgiving. I want to inject because I just wasn't really pleased with how the brined chicken I made turned out.  I think injection would distribute the flavors throughout the meat better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> So did you use a pan or not?  I'm curious because we're planning to smoke either a turkey or just a breast for Thanksgiving. I want to inject because I just wasn't really pleased with how the brined chicken I made turned out.  I think injection would distribute the flavors throughout the meat better.



Yes I used a pan w/sand.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not try to delevop a brine with the injection flavors.....or just make a bigger batch...One could almost look at injection like a "quick" brine....?


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 13, 2006)

That is a nice looking bird.  I am going to have to try a whole one one day.


----------

